# Rabbit Color Help



## FourSnyders (Mar 29, 2009)

We are wondering what color one of the kits is. They are all otters and silver martens of some type, but one of them is a little lighter/browner than the blacks. I am wondering if he is a seal.



















Thanks for the help!

The Snyders


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

yeah I think that's called a seal


----------



## Just Kiddin' (Nov 18, 2008)

It might be a seal. It's kind of hard to tell. Our Nethies and Mini Lops are all easy colors LOL. I know that Otters and Silver Martens aren't ARBA accepted colors yet for mini lops. 
Here's a link to a color guide that might help you. It comes in handy sometimes. 
http://www.geocities.com/hoppinherdofha ... guide.html


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I don't know the color....but I do know ....they are really cute....  :greengrin:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

its not a seal. it has a tan pattern and seals are solids


if the parents are otters and silver martens, its a marten ( if the belly/tan pattern are silver) or an otter ( if the belly/tan pattern is gold) 

it looks like it could either be a chocolate marten or a sable marten.. but the pics dont show much colorwise.. if the brown color is shaded.. its a sable.. its looks like a chocolate marten


----------



## Just Kiddin' (Nov 18, 2008)

Yeah whatever color it is it's an agouti and seals are not agouti.


----------



## FourSnyders (Mar 29, 2009)

Seals are a non-showable color in Netherland Dwarfs, so I really hope he is not a seal. He is a silver marten of some sort.


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

I don't know but they are sure cute!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

its tan patterned.. so its NOT A SEAL!!

trust me... i'm working towards registrars.. and i know like.. all the wicked cool judges


i'm going with chocolate marten... or sable marten..

a better picture of just it would help alot


----------



## FourSnyders (Mar 29, 2009)

Maybe later tonight I can get a better picture of just him. His dam is a black otter and his sire is a black silver marten. He has the markings of a silver marten. SDK I am sorry about posting that a seal is non-showable I did not see your post right away about him not being able to be a seal. Anyhow, congrats on working towards your registrars! Thanks for all the help!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

no prob.. lol.. i've been in arba for like 8 years.. i could have been a judge by now!!

I love my rabbits


----------

